# Moonwatch curved spring bars



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a bracelet version Moonwatch (96B258). I added curved spring bars to my Hadley Roma band, and it works great.

If you have the bracelet version, curved spring bars are a must for third party bands.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice solution B55er, thanks for sharing. 

Eric


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

I assume you used a normal, non-curved end strap? Also, maybe it's just the photo angle and reflections (very likely) but am I seeing the spring bars poking out of the strap itself?

I have one watch with a curved strap from the factory with the curved springbars, I didn't think a non-curved end strap would work with curved bars but glad to be proven wrong (as the pics indicate). Is there any way you could show a picture from top and bottom, not at an angle?


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Curved spring bars are installed on the leather band. Plenty of give in the leather.

Spring bars purchased from Amazon for $7.


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Showing a little lume here










Curved spring bars on a NATO. Really nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

b55er said:


> Curved spring bars are installed on the leather band. Plenty of give in the leather.
> 
> Spring bars purchased from Amazon for $7.


Hi great solution. Love your hadley roma strap. Just wondering which model of the strap it is as hadley roma on google brings up many straps and where did you purchase it from? I'm based in the U.k


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

major75 said:


> Hi great solution. Love your hadley roma strap. Just wondering which model of the strap it is as hadley roma on google brings up many straps and where did you purchase it from? I'm based in the U.k


http://www.amazon.com/Hadley-Roma-MSM886RB-200-Genuine-Shrunken-Leather/dp/B002EEP5TQ

Hadley-Roma Men's MSM886RB-200 20-mm Brown Genuine Shrunken Leather Watch Strap


----------



## Moonshot81 (Feb 10, 2017)

b55er, do you know what the tip diameter is for the spring bars you purchased? I know the stock ones are 1mm, and I dont want to damage the holes.


----------



## Altamashsyed (Nov 20, 2017)

b55er said:


> Spring bars purchased from Amazon for $7.


I know this is an old thread, but can you mention the Amazon link for curved spring bars please?


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Just drove by and saw my thread

This is the Amazon link
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XBJB1H8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2O1XX9JJ8HFFP&psc=1

Still working fine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hart1000 (May 10, 2016)

COOL! I'll be picking some up from Amazon very soon. Thanks for the skinny.


----------

